# SuSe Linux 8.0



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hab da mal eine Frage:

Worin liegen die größten Unterschiede zwichen SuSe Linux 7.3 und 8.0? Gibt es immer noch Probleme mit IDE Brennern?
Lohnt es sich, das System zu updaten?

Gruß Flo


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

gibt auch bei 7.3 keine probleme mit ide brennern.

einfach modul ide-scsi laden und in die appendzeile des lilo mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Hab ich probiert, ging aber nicht. Kennst du vielleicht eine wirklich leicht zu verstehende Schritt für Schritt für Schritt..... Anleitung mit Erklärung der einzelnen Befehle etc. zu diesem Thema (außer die von der Supportdatenbank, die hat nämlich nichts gebracht)?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

doch genau nach der in der support datenbank klappt das 

Die Soupport datenbank - habs mir grad mal durchgelesen sagt genau das selbe was ich auch sagen würde 

Check mal deine boot.msg logdatei 
und schau mal nach dem 
scsi eintrag.

Diese Meldung erscheint beim booten:

```
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, 
lun 1
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr2 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, 
lun 2
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr3 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, 
lun 3
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr4 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, 
lun 4
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr5 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, 
lun 5
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr6 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, 
lun 6
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 
cdda tray
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 
cdda tray
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: sr2: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 
cdda tray
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: sr3: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 
cdda tray
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: sr4: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 
cdda tray
Jun 17 23:33:32 tux kernel: sr5: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2
```

sieht strange aus aber ist korrekt.

check mal ob du den Lilo richtig angepasst hast ?

Haste vielleicht vergessen nachdem du den Lilo geändert hast diesen auch erneut aufs medium zu schreiben,

oder einen anderen fehler.
du musst einfach mal Stueck für Stueck das durchgehen irgendwo hast du einen fehler gemacht


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

PS: 
ich glaube es war die boot.msg bei suse 7.3 ich habe kein suse mehr laufen nur noch debian da stehts wo anders. Jedoch ists bei suse 7.3 dort drinne.


----------



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Ich werds mal versuchen... Das Problem ist halt, das Linux für mich absolutes Neuland ist...
Hab die Version 7.3 zwar schon länger, hab mich aber noch nicht tiefergehend damit beschäftigt.
Naja, ein bisschen rumtüfteln kann bestimmt nicht schaden.

Danke trotzdem!

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

Wie gesagt poste bitte mal einfach diese Bootmeldung (betreffender teil mit scsi)

Konsolenbefehl:

```
less /var/log/boot.msg | grep "scsi"
```

hier rein.

und die betreffende Appendzeile deiner Lilo.conf


```
less /etc/lilo.conf | grep "scsi"
```


----------



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Werde ich machen, sobald ich zu Hause bin...


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Also, hab hier mal die von dir gewünschten Einträge rausgesucht, hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen:


> <4>Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=303 hdc=ide-scsi <4>ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi <3>request_module[scsi_hostadapter]: Root fs not mounted <3>request_module[scsi_hostadapter]: Root fs not mounted <6>scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices <4>Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 <4>sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray



Und hier die Einträge in der lilo.conf:


> append = "hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi"     append = "hdc=ide-scsi"     append = "ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off  hdc=ide-scsi"



Wäre echt super, wenn du mir helfen könntest!!!


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuklearflo _
> *Wäre echt super, wenn du mir helfen könntest!!! *



Ich wills versuchen =)

ok schau mal das du die appendzeile umänderst:

nimm nur eine appendzeile

seh ich richtig das du 
2 IDE Brenner drinne hast ?

weil du hdc=ide-scsi 
und hdd=ide-scsi 
drinne stehen hast.

nochmals zur erklärung 
hdc währe Secondary Master gesteckt 
und hdd währe Secondary Slave.

Finde heraus wo dein Brenner steckt.
und passe die append zeile demensprechend an
es reicht 

append = "hdc=ide-scsi ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off"

bzw mit hdd wo halt dein brenner steckt.
hol dir mal die Info über das module 
ide-scsi

mit :

```
modinfo ide-scsi
```

die ausgabe müsste inetwa so aussehen:


```
tux:/home/holyfly# modinfo ide-scsi
filename:    /lib/modules/2.4.18-bf2.4/kernel/drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.o
description: <none>
author:      <none>
license:     "GPL"
tux:/home/holyfly#
```

Poste mal deine ausgabe falls das mit der appendzeile das problem nicht fixed


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Also, am Secondary Master hängt der Brenner und am Secondary Slave hängt das normale Cd-Rom Laufwerk... 
Hab ich da jetzt was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Juni 2002)

Du brauchst nur für den brenner scsi emulieren.

Das heisst schreib mal deine lilo appendzeile folgendermassen um.


append = "hdc=ide-scsi ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off" 

dann gibts du in der konsole :
lilo 
ein.

Damit schreibt er dir den lilo neu auf das jeweilige von dir angegebene ziel.

vielleicht fixed das schon das problem.


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Werds heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Ich hoffe das klappt...

Danke schonmal.
Wenns nicht klappen sollte, melde ich mich wieder!


----------



## Nuklearflo (24. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Also, ich habe jetzt die Appendzeile so geändert, wie du es meintest, aber es geht immer noch nicht.

Bei KonCD kommen folgende Meldungen:

Kann recordcd nicht starten oder
Kann readcd nicht starten.

Bin ich denn so blöd?

Wäre nett, wenn noch jemand einen tipp auf Lager hätte...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2002)

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/tbraza_ide_brenner.html

Guck Dir das mal an, vielleicht hilft das. Hab auch mal einen IDE Brenner unter SuSE am Laufen gehabt, aber ich weis nicht mehr wie ich das gemacht habe 

Hab ja jetzt einen SCSI, da geht das einfacher


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuklearflo _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Also, ich habe jetzt die Appendzeile so geändert, wie du es meintest, aber es geht immer noch nicht.
> ...



dann schau mal ob du die programme überhaupt installiert hast :

locate recordcd
bzw readcd

Ach häufig lassen sich brenner programme nur als root starten bevor mann das speziell konfiguriert hat das mann auch als user es nutzen kann.

also versuch auch mal als root zu starten.

ansonsten gibts ein Packet das nennt sich cdrecord.rpm.
währe ne möglichkeit such das mal über freshmeat.net und installier das.
mit dabei sind programme wie 
mkisofs
cdrao
cdrecord

btw: nach diesen könntest auch mal mit locate mkisofs 
bzw suchen.

Falls deine locate datenbank nicht aktuell ist kannst du auch (wenn etwas mehr zeit hast)
mit folgendem kommando suchen
als user :
su -c ' find / -name "cdrecord"'
pass eingeben.

mhhhh Brenner installieren hat mir auch schon heisse nächte bereitet 
kopf hoch


----------



## Nuklearflo (25. Juni 2002)

Als Root hab ich das auch schon alles probiert...

Werde dann heute nachmittag mal nach recordcd und readcd suchen, vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran...


----------

